# 3D-printed consumer electronics just became a reality!



## thetechfreak (Dec 1, 2012)

Source 3D-printed consumer electronics just became a reality | ExtremeTech



> Embedding sensors and electronics
> inside of 3D objects in a single build
> process has been a long sought after
> goal in 3D printing (3DP). A group led
> ...


Full article at link above.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 1, 2012)

Will take some time before coming to market for consumers anyway.


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 1, 2012)

yeah, 3d printing has made leaps and bounds in recent years

a decent fully made rap-rap costs around 40k. you can make one for as low as 12-15k (main costs are the extruder heads, arduino boards and some other essential parts) with most of the cost going to special, imported parts, which cant be made/bought here.

also, you can make very basic/crude rep-rap for bootstrapping (building a rep-rap that makes ANOTHER rep-rap) for less than 1/2 the above ^ price, out of locally available materials.

after that, the only cost associated is of the base material used.

infact, the main goal of the rep-rap project is to make self replicating machines, fully integrated into one package.


----------



## lisamartin79 (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes It is now a very popular technology trend. 3D-printed consumer electronic devices and objects are infrequently as durable as their traditionally manufactured counterparts. Embed sensors and electronics inside of 3D objects in a single build process has been a long sought after its lunched. Instead of selling physical products that go through a physical distribution chain, someone could directly beam the design to the consumer and let the 3D printer actually do the replication


----------

